# Pickup Camper w/ Shortbed Truck



## PMiller (Feb 18, 2002)

My wife's parents gave us their old slide-in pickup truck camper.  The problem is that it's for a long bed truck and we have a shortbed truck.  Is there any way it will work on our shortbed truck?  

Thanks!


----------



## Gary B (Feb 19, 2002)

Pickup Camper w/ Shortbed Truck

Hi, unless it's a light weight popup camper I would guess NO, you'll be very tail heavy and unloading your front axle, makeing handling difficult. You could mount the camper on a trailer and tow it with you truck( just a thought), Happy trails GB


----------



## PMiller (Feb 20, 2002)

Pickup Camper w/ Shortbed Truck

GB, Thanks for responding.  You mention mounting our truck camper to a trailer. What kind of trailer would you mount it to?  Any further advise you might have would be great. 

Thanks,
PMiller


----------



## Gary B (Feb 20, 2002)

Pickup Camper w/ Shortbed Truck

Hi PMiller,
I've seen them mounted on tanden axle flatbed trailers the kind you could haul a car on, and have seen them mounted in a trailer made from a pickup using the box, frame & axle etc. Guess I would go for the flatbed type of trailer, happy trails GB


----------

